# 90 Day 100 post Rule poll



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

So what does everyone think! With the recent events and i am not just talking yesterday. This has been going on for months. Does the 90 day 100 post rule as a model still work? I personally feel that a certain level of forum maturity should be required. The Habano's section is a place with many rules for obvious reasons. The longer learning curve of lets say a 6 month 500 post rule or even a 1 year 1000 post rule. I think would give the newer members time to Mature. It would certainly take a lot of the headaches away for the Mods. All of which i consider dear friends. I also feel that after a year on the other side only the mature members and those that really want to add to the Habano's section would remain. I love this place it is like no other i just hate to see it discombobulated. Vote away gents it adds to your gameroom cash lol!
And your opinion really does matter after all this is PUFF!
:couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Where's the who cares button Tony?........no offense but I'm bored already of this discussion, people come here to learn and talk about cigars and you're always going to get new guys doing the same. Ban them, kick them out whatever but can we just get back to talking about something slightly related to cigars? I enjoy the conversation too much to see it all come down to this.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have mixed feeling on this one.
On one hand we could still be postponing the inevitable , while possibly loosing some folks with valuable experience.....which could really help us along. What bothers me, is the fear that we loose established brothers because of what has been happening over the past few days. 
Let me think about this and vote tomorrow.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well speaking only for myself here, I have only been here for a day under four months. For me I was elated to finally make it over to "the other side." I was really looking forward to being able to gain more knowledge to the other world of CC's. But what I've been seeing lately is it seems like there is a race to get to 100 posts and then some, not all, people just sit back and bide their time to get to the 90 days. I've learned one thing along the way and it is this; it doesn't pay to get into a discussion/debate with most members with less than 100 posts. It seems that they, for some reason, are not even trying to learn or take the advice of anyone that has a lot more knowledge on said subject. I give 100% credit to the FOG's here for where I am today. I love the site and hope to continue to learn and grow myself. So my vote will be "It's not working change it" only because I might look to change the post count and leave the 90 day requirement the same. It's fairly easy to get 100 posts in the 90 days but if one would have to get 500 instead (which requires a little more involvement) it "might" help.

Just my $.02...


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

:bowdown:


s_vivo said:


> Where's the who cares button Tony?........no offense but I'm bored already of this discussion, people come here to learn and talk about cigars and you're always going to get new guys doing the same. Ban them, kick them out whatever but can we just get back to talking about something slightly related to cigars? I enjoy the conversation too much to see it all come down to this.


 Completely agree

:bowdown:


asmartbull said:


> I have mixed feeling on this one.
> On one hand we could still be postponing the inevitable , while possibly loosing some folks with valuable experience.....which could really help us along. What bothers me, is the fear that we loose established brothers because of what has been happening over the past few days.
> Let me think about this and vote tomorrow.


and again



Hannibal said:


> Well speaking only for myself here, I have only been here for a day under four months. For me I was elated to finally make it over to "the other side." I was really looking forward to being able to gain more knowledge to the other world of CC's. But what I've been seeing lately is it seems like there is a race to get to 100 posts and then some, not all, people just sit back and bide their time to get to the 90 days. I've learned one thing along the way and it is this; it doesn't pay to get into a discussion/debate with most members with less than 100 posts. It seems that they, for some reason, are not even trying to learn or take the advice of anyone that has a lot more knowledge on said subject. I give 100% credit to the FOG's here for where I am today. I love the site and hope to continue to learn and grow myself. So my vote will be "It's not working change it" only because I might look to change the post count and leave the 90 day requirement the same. It's fairly easy to get 100 posts in the 90 days but if one would have to get 500 instead (which requires a little more involvement) it "might" help.
> 
> Just my $.02...


 great post!

My Opinion...for what its worth is its not my concern.

No offense Tony but its not our decession. Its the Admins and Mods and I bet its been discussed...but like RG its not an issue atm.

Shawn


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

interesting poll, perhaps a better solution is to have everyone do a "must read" of the rules before entering the section, if they don't read the rules then they can't enter the CC section, that way there's no "I didn't know" excuses, I've been here a year, no it doesn't seem like long to wait 90 days now, but back then it did, I think it should be 45 days, IMHO, with a must read rules to enter. Maybe this will make BOTLs see what a privlage it is to be part of this forum, because of other BOTLs w/ more experience and knowledge that they are always happy to share.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Please gentleman feel free to express your opinions! 
All i ask is you vote your conscience!

"I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it" -*Evelyn Beatrice Hall*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evelyn_Beatrice_Hall#cite_note-1(which is often mis attributed to Voltaire himself)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evelyn_Beatrice_Hall#cite_note-2


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I just think the 500/1k part will encourage the exact type of post that people here don't seem to want. Like the if you don't like them send them to me post.

If people really want to increase the time, I think thats fine, but post count is pretty meaningless imo.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

This whole conversation just adds to my stress level. I get on Puff to try to relieve stress. For the most part it's very enjoyable. I don't freak out over posts or posts that i've seen a thousand times. It's just not worth getting hung up over. The only time I get uncomfortable is when it comes down to personal attacks. Other than that, as long as someone is staying within the proper guidelines...say what you want. As far as the requirements for access to the habanos forum, I really don't care. It's not my decision.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

From what I've seen over the past two years is that if you're going to get kicked, banned, put on probation or whatever it usually happens in the 90 days part. True colors tend to show up within that time frame.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Now I voted 1 year because it was there. I would have voted 4 years and 1500 cash just because I am an elitist.

The real question is why is the rule there - there is no talking about sources there is no talk of "importation" of these goods.

The forum is about learning and reading about cigars - if that is the case give them the knowledge.

I would assume it is the mandate of this forum to attract as many like minded people as possible by "blocking" out people they will leave and find the info else where - believe me its out there, I have even seen it.

I do agree you have to have some maturity in all areas of the forum but its better to get it out there and talk about what to do with the information then to hide it.

Think Europeans and Boobies vs North Americans and Boobies - see the differnce


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that there should be an electronic "policy acknowledgement" before entering the Habanos section and it should be after 6 months. I dont think post count matters either.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have an opinion but am out of town on phone & typing is pita


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

I am shooting from the hip here, and I haven't thought this out, but my initial thought is:

*Why not give access in 90 days, but set permissions that require 120 days to be able to post?*

Once we get into the CC side it is like a kid in a candy store, our eyes are as big as golf balls, and we are running around like a chickens with our heads cut off. It could be beneficial to let the newness and excitement wear off before there is the ability to post. Having to wait those 30 additional days will give the individual a chance to learn the ropes. It will most likely come with an increase in PMs, some of which will still be annoying and inconsiderate, but I think it would substantially cut down on the amount of posts like some of the recent ones in question.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

That is an interesting question. As a newb myself I try to treat everyone with respect on here, just as I would like to be and am treated. On the internet or in life anyway

Not to bring up another forum, dont know if that kosher to talk about, but over there they dont tell you whats required to access the other areas of the forum. You just get it when you get it. Now having a different number for everyone would create too much work for the mods to watch all the new people and decide when they were ready I would think. 

Thats just not really pratical, but maybe making a number and not making it public knowledge. So people dont know how many posts or how much time it takes to get in might help. That way you wouldnt have people racing to a number or time peroid becasue they dont know what that number ot time frame is. 

I dont know though. I do know there are lots of great people on here and very knowledgeable people too. It would be a shame to lose the over a some idiots.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

What about a ring gauge limit? Is that possible? That is a direct result of interacting with others on the forum and should be a decent gauge of how a person is and how they conduct themselves on the forum. Maybe that would be a decent way to weed out the idiots.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I voted leave it alone, at first awhile back I was in the extend it camp. Some say it's none of our business but since Tony asked I will answer my Bud!

I think we reduce the time, make them sign a pledge saying they read the rules and have stiff penalties, 1st boo boo 30 day ban. 2nd 90 day. 3rd permanent! Teach them rather than yell and holler and act all holier than thou. We want people to stay not leave. all I hear is people talking about leaving.

Puff is better than that. I also think anyone who yells at someone in a thread should either expect a response no matter who they are. As I said we are better than that. 

And to quote Scott s-vivo when can we get back to talking about cigars?

Dave :dunno:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

dahu said:


> Why not give _access_ in 90 days, but set permissions that require 120 days to be able to _post_?


Bingo! Add to that an electronic reminder that they are NOT to discuss sources or ask for cigars via PMs, plus a more thorough overview of the US laws regarding Habanos, and we have an absolute winner.

Forum members are given 90 days to learn how to act appropriately on Puff then an additional 30 days to learn how to act appropriately on this side of Puff. That's more than long enough for people to figure out how to tone their "online persona", what forms of humor are acceptable/not acceptable, and to see how much attitude is allowed before you're stepping on somebody's toes.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with the 6 month rule even though it would make me ineligible right now. Solely increasing the post count to 500 would cause post whoring which is the worst. :yell:


I think most people who are just in this to be parasites and sap knowledge, sources, etc and not contribute anything in return would just give up after a while and not last the 6 months. They're probably weak willed sissies anyways.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

loki993 said:


> What about a ring gauge limit? Is that possible? That is a direct result of interacting with others on the forum and should be a decent gauge of how a person is and how they conduct themselves on the forum. Maybe that would be a decent way to weed out the idiots.


does that mean im an idot? actually it is not a bad idea but it is not newb friendly. i also think that 6 months and 500 posts would rat out alot of people too, the only thing i dont like about either of these is that it makes the habanos part that much more exclusive. i really dont think of puff as much of a higherarchy, whenever you have a higherarchy lesser members will always feel some knid of social stress. i think that all puffers should be allowed into most of the fourm with only sensative information such as adresses being restriced by seinority. if sombody has a stupid question about habanos wouldent it be better if they could have it awnsered? just my two cents,i really think that in order to keep anybody from getting offended an email should be sent out to people at 100 posts and their forum acces should be restricted untill they read through it. or you could do a simple etiquite test that would allow people to gain access to the habanos fourum. but i think self policing is allways appropriate and if sombody dosent like the ways here on puff there is always other fourms, or tey dnt have to be part of a fourm at all if they dont want to.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been smoking cigars for over six years and I have been a member here for over four years yet I have just over two hundred posts... For the first three years I was on regularly but simply lurked to gain as much knowledge as possible from the members who reside in this forum... I had read about the Habanos section but wasn't able to access it due to the number of posts required as the time... I am not a "post whore" who ran the meter to get the required number and I don't feel the need to comment on every thread I read and I read quite a few each day... However; while I am not hesitant to comment if I have something that I believe will contribute to the conversation I believe that it is up to each member to regulate themselves... If the members can't behave the moderators can always take the appropriate action... 

This forum, and the ability to post within it, is a privilege and not a right... I realize that am a guest here and hope that I have acted as such and have not worn out my welcome...


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

fanman1 said:


> does that mean im an idot? actually it is not a bad idea but it is not newb friendly.


Of course not. I wasnt saying that all people with low ring gauge on here are idiots, but all the idiots on the board would probably have a low ring gauge.

No its not noob freindly your are right and Im not entirely sure it needs to be. What it would do is give people time to get to know someone on the board before they were allowed access to other areas where their stupidity could get themselves, other people or this board in trouble though. 
It also would allow their peers to decide when they were ready for access instead of a computer thats set for a certin post count and time frame. The computer has no idea what people are posting every day, the people that read those posts do.

Like I said it was an idea, but thats the only thing as of now that actually reqires peer inteaction. Someone has to give you ring gauge and most of the time you get that by having meaningful interactions with other people on the board. Maybe the process would have to be changed, maybe the amount people are able to give could be changed. Maybe some things could get you automatic ringgauge. I dont know.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

What I have found during my stay at puff is that there isn't 
a "post count" that solves for stupid or immature, 
There are a few ideas here that I believe have merit, but be wouldn't
be addressing this if it wasn't for a few that have problems following the rules.
It's my opinion that the Habanos section is about the "more serious" discussion of Cuban cigars.
While excessive banter is allowed on other sections of Puff, I believe it should be limited here. .................Off to enjoy an Esplendido


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I say change is needed.
I like the 6mo/100post/30 day view only.
Perhaps a 3mon/100post/30 day view only would work as well.


I don't think upping the post count, at any level would do anything but encourage post whoring. Not gonna lie but i did it to try and achieve as little as 100 as possible. I think these guys need a little time to only be able to view and not post so they can better understand the rules of the dark side.. Heck i have even had a few noobs requesting sources and such. Which I did not reply to their PM's.

Jason


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

for what it's worth,here's my thinking:

raising the post count requirement will just lead to more senseless posts.
if you are an idiot after 90 days,chances are you will still be an idiot after 6 months.
i do like the idea of an extra 30 days before being able to post once access was granted though!

here's another thought:
what if it was set up as an invite only section of the forum? established members in good standing could invite friends on a mentor based type of thing,and would be responsible for their actions. if the new member causes some kind of conflict,both the inviter,and the invitee would receive a warning,and eventually a temp banning or worse if it persists.
this would help insure quality over quantity members,and hopefully keep the non-contributors and beggars to a minimum.

like i said,it's just a couple of thoughts...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm glad this topic has been brought up because we often talk about how we can improve our members "experience" in the Habanos Forum as well as on Puff. You're input is certainly appreciated!

I mentioned that we will find out if there's a way to pm or email members the policy (rules of the forum) letter, automatically, when they gain access to this forum. I think this would be a great addition. There's currently a sticky that conveys the message we need to get across to the members. We just need to get them to read it.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...495-habanos-forum-rules-recently-updated.html

I've just edited it with the following comments: (italicized)

............

Do not attempt to PM or email other members for Cuban cigar sources, as this can be perceived as Spam and will be dealt with swiftly. Members receiving these requests should report these messages to the Moderators.

_Also: Be cautious about making "jokes" asking a person to "send you one of those" or "hey, if you don't like them, send them to me." These types of statements could be interpreted the wrong way._

..........

We do delete posts related to these subjects! If you choose not to follow these guidelines, it can result in the loss of access to these areas of the forum, and potentially the loss of membership to Puff.

_Note: Keep in mind that although you've been a member of Puff for awhile, you are new to this particular forum. Things you say may not be interpreted the same as they were in the rest of the forum. Get to know what's "kosher" to discuss and what's not. Get a "feel" for the forum first, before posting. If you're not sure whether something should be posted, then it's probably not. Ask one of the Mods. if you're uncertain. Good commonsense is the key to having a successful experience on the forum._

_These guidelines are intended as a reference tool for members gaining access to this forum, please refer to them often. They will make your experience here an informative and, hopefully an enjoyable one._

We also remind you that you agreed to adhere to these rules when signing up to use our forums.

Your moderators and administrators of Puff.

Personally, I think the 90 days access if fine as well as the 100 post count. Until we find out and install an auto. pm/email, feel free to make new members aware of this "sticky" when you notice them coming into this forum for the first time.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Dave, those are definitely great and needed additions but I still think the biggest issue is somebody coming in here and being so enthusiastic and eager to get involved that they skim over the rules/sticky threads... And I think that's true for BOTH sides of the forum.

It's this hurdle that is so difficult to navigate for some on the board.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

szyzk said:


> Dave, those are definitely great and needed additions but I still think the biggest issue is somebody coming in here and being so enthusiastic and eager to get involved that they skim over the rules/sticky threads... And I think that's true for BOTH sides of the forum.
> 
> It's this hurdle that is so difficult to navigate for some on the board.


Hi Andrew,

First, we need to make sure that members are given the best opportunity to become aware of the rules. We can do this with an automatic letter or remind them to read the "sticky" when we notice they're new here.

If they choose to just 'skim over them', then that may be their misfortune. At that point, we can definitely monitor this, with everyone's help, and enforce the consequences.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Personally I think the best option is to give people the boot as soon as they **** up. It will of course mean more work for the mods, but I think it is the best way to go about it.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> for what it's worth,here's my thinking:
> 
> raising the post count requirement will just lead to more senseless posts.
> if you are an idiot after 90 days,chances are you will still be an idiot after 6 months.
> ...


I like Ron's idea of an invite only/mentor idea. That way someone is responsible to let them know how it works.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

WyldKnyght said:


> ... That way someone is responsible to let them know how it works.


...or perhaps we could all be responsible to let them know how things work.


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

I am a noob to this forum,been able to get in just this week.I have been reading all the post i can,some i understand,some i don't.I myself think there should be some time table and post count to get in,but also think it has to do some with the type of person himself.I would not ever
come out an ask for a source,or for cigars.I've already had a couple of people,come forth and help me out.I thank this two people very much.
Ernie


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

JGD said:


> Personally I think the best option is to give people the boot as soon as they **** up. It will of course mean more work for the mods, but I think it is the best way to go about it.


That could be a potential option.. But I believe there would have to be a auto read bulliten sent to new members where they have to agree to the terms of this side of the forum.. That way when something comes up, a mod can say well you agreed to the rules. That way they cant argue they didn't read or never saw the rules.. perhaps it could start with a warning(In a PM and recorded in profile), then go to temp ban, and 3rd strike banned from this side.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with Tony, there needs to be a change. is post count and longer wait the answer? i dont think so. i believe the answer was posted in this thread though. i love the 90 days in but 120 days to post. i believe post count is meaningless. this will give them a month to sit back read and see how things work. i also like the read the rules and hit an acknowledge button so it comes down to one strike and your out. if they choose to skim the rules and hit the button then its solely on them for being banned.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Teach them rather than yell and holler and act all holier than thou. We want people to stay not leave. all I hear is people talking about leaving.
> 
> Puff is better than that. I also think anyone who yells at someone in a thread should either expect a response no matter who they are. As I said we are better than that. :


Well said. If I could bump you I would!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So what does everyone think! With the recent events and i am not just talking yesterday. This has been going on for months. Does the 90 day 100 post rule as a model still work? I personally feel that a certain level of forum maturity should be required. The Habano's section is a place with many rules for obvious reasons. The longer learning curve of lets say a 6 month 500 post rule or even a 1 year 1000 post rule. I think would give the newer members time to Mature. It would certainly take a lot of the headaches away for the Mods. All of which i consider dear friends. I also feel that after a year on the other side only the mature members and those that really want to add to the Habano's section would remain. I love this place it is like no other i just hate to see it discombobulated. Vote away gents it adds to your gameroom cash lol!
> And your opinion really does matter after all this is PUFF!
> :couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2:


First I want to say even though I do not know you personally, I like you and the things you post. I like your attitude towards Cigars and the wisdom and opinions you express. I believe if we lived closer, I'd probably like to hang out with you and smoke some great cigars together. But....

This is part of a larger problem with Society, not just this forum. I believe the idiots (and I hate to use the word idiots, but that is what they are) WILL NOT mature in 6 months or 6 years. They are the way they are. Society is creating a less mature 20 year old or 30 year old. There is too much instant gratification and the 'I'm entitled' mentality'. Too many people still living at home at 25, 30, or even 35 years old. They will never grow up that way. Making them wait longer is not going to help those people. It will just make some, not all, of the 'good ones' that we want to keep go somewhere else or lose interest. We should just IGNORE the 'idiots' like a screaming child. They will eventually get tired of being ignored and change, or go away.

I believe 6 months and 200 posts is a reasonable alternative. 6 months is not that long and 200 posts is not too hard to achieve if you are interested and have something to say or add.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been a moderator now for a few days. I've been a member of this forum for years.

I've always been impressed with the thoughtfullness and generosity of our members. New and old most come here to learn and share what they can.

I think the thing to focus on is the brotherhood part of being a BOTL.

Anything that detracts from that hurts us all.

More mutual respect, more giving, that is what we need.

Everyone, from the newest Newb to the grizzliest FOG is personally responsible for the common good.

And most understand this, even without having to be told.

As for the very few who think they are here to get free stuff, and to create controversy...

Perhaps you should find another home.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Is a lot of this stemming from the Habanos forum itself? Some of the complaints seem to be about really "green" members...and there's been a lot of spillover/fallout onto the NC side. 

This may be a bad time to do anything, the overall feel of the board over the past two weeks has been more hostile. I've seen that happen before, it dies down and when everyone calms down a decision would be less emotion-based, in my opinion. 

That being said, I voted for 6 months/500 posts but I really think it should be 6 months, 50 posts and board activity(number of logins). Some people just don't like to talk, I don't feel they should be punished or forced to. 

Also, and this is a big one to me: There should be NO mention on what the credentials are to gain access to the Habanos section. Why are we telling people what the minimum they have to do to get here? We should be telling them to just participate on the forum and in due time, you will get rewarded. Again, that is just my opinion.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm in the change dept.....I'm not going to be much help as of now because I'm not sure what change should be made....so I didn't vote yet.
90 days 100 posts...no change....
I believe any, at this point, change should just be in addition the that.

We all get a little tired of discussing these things and I'm sure everyone would just be as happy if the mods/admin would just deal with it and we didn't have too. The thing is........from what I'm reading the mods are encouraging us to get involved and help shape the future of the forum.
If you don't want to be part of that I think you're doing yourself an injustice. Sure we would all like to just sit around and smoke and talk cigars but stand up be heard. Where would we be if the individuals hashing out the constitution just said...."oh crap, that looks good, screw it" or the men invading Normandy said "I really don't want to be here, I think I'll just go home now"!
It's not easy and you're asked to be part of. Doesn't matter how you feel about it. Just contribute. No matter what happens not everyone is going to be happy, period. Part of life, deal with it.

After reading through again I do like a time limit of only being able to read and not respond for a period of time. Maybe be able to PM only before posting? If nothing else, it may help with ones reading comprehension and as mentioned allow them to get the feel of the difference in this section?
I know at times people talk about how passionate they are about they're cigar collection....I think it rises to a much different level when you're dealing in Cuban cigars(at least for those in the states).
We certainly want to encourage people to be here and participate but IMO the habanos section is much different than the rest of the forum. It took me a little while to figure that out myself. Fortunately the smacks on the back of my head didn't leave a mark that lasted long.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Perfecto Dave said:


> It's not easy and you're asked to be part of. Doesn't matter how you feel about it. Just contribute. No matter what happens not everyone is going to be happy, period. Part of life, deal with it.


Sums up alot right there!

Shawn


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I have so many thoughts on this subject and I've been busier than I'd like to be lately. It's hard to organize them as well as I'd like to, but I'll do it as well as I can right now...

1) To those who know me well, you know that I have struggled with this exact issue mightily,especially in the past 3-12 months. It has come to the point numerous times where I have been ready to leave Puff altogether.

2) I understand that everyone is different and that different people have different viewpoints. The variety of cultures, viewpoints and paradigms is what makes this place great. If we all had the same opinion, there would be nothing to talk about.

3) With that being said, being accepting of others has its limits. What is not acceptable is blatant disrespect for well-established members and the rules of Puff. Sending pm requests for sources is unacceptable. Posting about sources, packaging, useless flaming (instead of constructive criticism/redirection), mindless drivel, etc. should be grounds for suspension/revocation of Habanos forum privileges. 

4) While everyone should be treated equally, there are members here that have extensive knowledge, time and love invested into cigars (habanos in particular). The way I learned was by READING, reading and reading some more. I found some recommendations, tried them, found what I liked, what I didn't like. I repeated the process. It has taken years to learn what I now know, and compared to many, I still know very little. IT IS WISE TO LISTEN TO THE FOGs that have spent years and, in some cases, decades, acquiring knowledge about this hobby.

5) To the FOGs/well-established members- it is OUR responsibility to set the tone for the newer members. We were all new once, and learned how to conduct ourselves from the FOGs. It's our job to do the same. I report every out of line post that I see immediately, and on occasion, I will try to send a friendly redirection into the thread. I admit, a lot of times I become so disenchanted and apathetic that I turn a blind eye and just mind my own business. That is my fault, and something that I will try to improve on. I learned a lot of what of know right here at Puff and I (WE?) feel that I should do my best to protect and enrich the forum that I started in. 

6) As to the question at hand, I am all in favor of a blackout period in which new members are only allowed to read and have to wait a finite period of time to contribute through posting. I am also in favor of raising the requirements to gain access to the Habanos forum. I do not think that it should be based on post count (too easy to pad it). It should be based on time. I'd be in favor of 6 months minimum (preferably 1 year). While this will not prevent the problems we have been having, it could help. By reading before engaging in conversation and by practicing in other areas of the forum, hopefully the level of conversation and decorum will be at a more appropriate level.

7) We are all (most of us) men. Act like it.

This is about relaxation, brotherhood, enjoyment and fun. Don't forget why we smoke.

-Ben


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I like things they way they are. I don't really participate in the habanos threads, because I cannot legally get the real deal. If it were legal it might be different. I think the rule is and was supposed to ward off spammers and people who would use puff for illgotten gains. I think puff is the best forum on the net. I see much respect, generosity and a good place to talk about a great many things other than fine tobacco. I like the fact that someone has to hang out and participate to see my address. Now for the habanos threads like I said they don't interest me too much. I don't believe I could tell the real deal from a fake. I have been smoking on and off for 20 years.I couldn't for sure tell you if I have ever smoked a real deal Habano cigar. I have read that the difference is phenomanal, but I don't know for sure. I just don't think my palate is that refined to tell the difference. So, that is my 2 cents on the subject. I refer all my friends who smoke cigars to puff and will continue to do so.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a reminder that it's incumbent upon all members who gain entry to the Habanos Forum to read the following thread:

This one: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...94495-habanos-forum-rules-very-important.html

.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

shuckins said:


> for what it's worth,here's my thinking:
> 
> raising the post count requirement will just lead to more senseless posts.
> if you are an idiot after 90 days,chances are you will still be an idiot after 6 months.
> ...


This of all the answers i like best! Very good idea Ron! I was also thinking how about a probationary period of 6months or even a year. When you post it is automatically submitted to a Mod after his approval the post appears on the forum! There are other forums that do this for those that have been in trouble in the past!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> First I want to say even though I do not know you personally, I like you and the things you post. I like your attitude towards Cigars and the wisdom and opinions you express. I believe if we lived closer, I'd probably like to hang out with you and smoke some great cigars together. But....
> 
> This is part of a larger problem with Society, not just this forum. I believe the idiots (and I hate to use the word idiots, but that is what they are) WILL NOT mature in 6 months or 6 years. They are the way they are. Society is creating a less mature 20 year old or 30 year old. There is too much instant gratification and the 'I'm entitled' mentality'. Too many people still living at home at 25, 30, or even 35 years old. They will never grow up that way. Making them wait longer is not going to help those people. It will just make some, not all, of the 'good ones' that we want to keep go somewhere else or lose interest. We should just IGNORE the 'idiots' like a screaming child. They will eventually get tired of being ignored and change, or go away.
> 
> I believe 6 months and 200 posts is a reasonable alternative. 6 months is not that long and 200 posts is not too hard to achieve if you are interested and have something to say or add.


I do agree and thank you for the kind words. Maybe one day we shall meet stranger things have happened! Today's generation does have a sense of entitlement and that does add to the problem. To be honest i have seen more of them get in trouble here than older members. But not to long ago there was a member in his 50's who blatantly broke the rules. Hung around a while someone gave him sources and he is now gone. I guess what i am trying to say is the shorter the time to get in the easier it is to leave. You know you could have a crap credit rating but if you are willing to put 50,000 down on a 200,000 dollar house. Any bank even in this economy will give you a mortgage. Why because when someone invests that much. Be it time or money they are less likely to walk away!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I didn't vote yet, but I also like Ron's idea about invites from established members. I think that we have an overlooked resource that many don't pay any attention to here. It may me able to be used to gain access to the restricted parts of the forum, namely Ring Gauge. 100 RG and your in, just thinking out loud...:ss

I guess I'll vote now!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I was travelling all weekend and only had my iphone which is too hard to type on but I did want to share my thoughts:

I tried to find my first significant post in the habanos forum but I couldn't but it went something along the lines of this:

"I waited till I had 500 posts before posting here because I respect the special & sensitive nature of this forum. I wanted to be able to establish myself as someone respectful and deserving of the opportunity to participate here." That's a paraphrase but pretty accurate. I also read everything I could - _especially the old posts_ - and of course all the stickys (more than once). So that was my take on the habanos forum: I felt it was a privilege and an honor to be able to partake and deserved a certain amount of respect and honorability to be here.

Now there have been many suggestions put out there and I agree with several. Rather than trying to mention names and give credit to those who have already said what I might be able to say I'm just going to post my thoughts: And these are JUST my opinions

1. The Habanos Forum - to me - is a privilege / not a right!
2. Reading the stickys and reading old posts should be a given, although I'm not sure how to enforce that. Most of the answers a noob is looking for can be found in the stickys and older posts.
3. I would whole heartedly be in favor of allowing people access to the forum BEFORE they could actually post. Force them to read, follow along, see what's what and possibly see answers to their questions before they jump in asking what's really already been asked and answered before. What those magic #'s of posts and time and then wait period before you could post = I don't know (I'll leave that to the mods). But I do feel strongly that you should have to watch and read a little before you could actually post.
4. The mentoring idea is awesome. I would love to be mentored but I think Tony B (could be wrong) but someone on the forum tried that and it didn't work out. Plus, asking an experienced member to mentor everyone of us noobs would be a tremendous burden on them. Like I said - I'd personally love to have a mentor but that seems an unreasonable request on the older guys.

In conclusion I think Tony has brought up a legitimate question and has been very accepting of everyone's ideas, so props for him for putting himself out there and handling everything like a *gentleman*. And maybe that's the underlying solution for all of this = conduct ourselves like *gentlemen* and those that don't aren't invited into the club???

Thanks for allowing me to share my thoughts in an open and civil forum - which is what I like best about PUFF!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

My vote..."_Its not working change it!"_

*Simple*

*For Habanos section...

90 day wait to access it...as it sits now...

120 day wait to post in it...as mentioned below several times...

Done!*
_Post count does not mean a thing as anyone can get to 100 posts in a day...if willing & the wait forces PUFF maturity._

*ALL...IMHO!* :cowboyic9:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

To be fair, I didn't wander into Habanos until well after my 90 days/100 posts had run. I dipped my toes in slowly and did my research on the forum and the greater internet, read all of the great old threads, and used the search function a lot. I ended up picking my own supplier and placing my first order without having to ask around for sources, because I was confident in my research and I trusted in the collective wisdom and experience of Puff members that I was able to gather just my quietly reading old posts and not being intrusive. If anything, it is probably EASIER for a new member to do their own legwork and experience the wide world of Habanos that it was two years ago, because this section of the forum has really taken off and has a lot of great and helpful BOTL who are full of knowledge and ready to embrace fellow BOTLs who show enthusiasm, respect, and a willingness to learn. 

That being said, there should be no reason to troll for sources, either in posts or PMs, and I appreciate the no discussion of sources rule being strictly enforced. I joined Puff around the same time I got serious about cigars (NCs first), so my evolution to Habanos took place over time. Had I hopped into Habanos a mere 90 days, I would have been selling myself short because I was too much of a greenhorn at that point to get the most out of it. 

Puff was there all the way and has greatly expanded my knowledge, appreciation, and enjoyment of cigars in so many ways...to say nothing of the Class-A, awesome people who post here. The best way to go about this and the world of Habanos is just to take your time, go at an easy pace, be ready to learn and do some digging, and when you feel confident, knowledgeable, and ready to dive in, go for it! If you've done your homework and been a part of the community of Puff, you'll be ready for it and will get the most out of it!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Maybe implement some mechanism that emails you that you may now have acess... But before the acess is granted must scroll and except the latest stickies (rules)

I have never been apart of a forum and goofed up before without reading.... Maybe it would stop some of the issues?

then again who reads the microsft install legal documents?


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> To be fair, I didn't wander into Habanos until well after my 90 days/100 posts had run. I dipped my toes in slowly and did my research on the forum and the greater internet, read all of the great old threads, and used the search function a lot. I ended up picking my own supplier and placing my first order without having to ask around for sources, because I was confident in my research and I trusted in the collective wisdom and experience of Puff members that I was able to gather just my quietly reading old posts and not being intrusive. If anything, it is probably EASIER for a new member to do their own legwork and experience the wide world of Habanos that it was two years ago, because this section of the forum has really taken off and has a lot of great and helpful BOTL who are full of knowledge and ready to embrace fellow BOTLs who show enthusiasm, respect, and a willingness to learn.
> 
> That being said, there should be no reason to troll for sources, either in posts or PMs, and I appreciate the no discussion of sources rule being strictly enforced. I joined Puff around the same time I got serious about cigars (NCs first), so my evolution to Habanos took place over time. Had I hopped into Habanos a mere 90 days, I would have been selling myself short because I was too much of a greenhorn at that point to get the most out of it.
> 
> Puff was there all the way and has greatly expanded my knowledge, appreciation, and enjoyment of cigars in so many ways...to say nothing of the Class-A, awesome people who post here. The best way to go about this and the world of Habanos is just to take your time, go at an easy pace, be ready to learn and do some digging, and when you feel confident, knowledgeable, and ready to dive in, go for it! If you've done your homework and been a part of the community of Puff, you'll be ready for it and will get the most out of it!


Well put Ben. As a longtime smoker but not nearly as long puff member that's a good approach and one I'm working to follow. I don't think I have come across too strong lately to the members on the habanos forum. It wasn't my intention but in light of the recent discussions I apologize just in case. I've read and reread the sticky's until my eyes were bleeding (well not quite:twitch and I am doing the best I can.

I don't want to overstep my bounds but there is a different approach and feel in this forum versus the others on this site which is clearly understandable. Not making excuses but as members warm up on the other forums then start participating here I think its possible that the attitude from those forums unintentionally carries over to here but it shouldn't. Just a thought after reading these related posts and agreeing with the suggestion to add a "look-in" period before posting is allowed.

I also wanted to say that this is a fantastic place. I don't know much about the prior iterations but do appreciate the long time members knowledge and enjoy watching the comaraderie and hope to join in over time.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

And there you have it.....I finally voted for "it's not working change it" or how ever it was worded.
First poll I've ever participated in where I could see how everyone else voted also. :cowboyic9:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i vote for up it to 6 mo & 500 posts...unless you send a donations for the troops, then you cn acess after 60 days

yeh i know its unworkable, but thats how i would have it


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

I say 2 years and 2 months along with at least 177 posts!

But really, this sounds good:


> Why not give access in 90 days, but set permissions that require 120 days to be able to post?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> And there you have it.....I finally voted for "it's not working change it" or how ever it was worded.
> First poll I've ever participated in where I could see how everyone else voted also. :cowboyic9:


It was meant to be an honest poll no secrets! We are all brothers here comrades in arms! Without that comradely what would the forum be. That's why i started the poll so maybe we could all work together and achieve a common goal. :hug:
I don't think your vote registered better try again.oke:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I think Ron White Said it best you just cant fix stupid. some people will be a pain and need to be booted if they cant follow the rules no matter how long you make them wait.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> Where's the who cares button Tony?........no offense but I'm bored already of this discussion


I concur! No matter how much moaning and groaning goes on or who does it the quality will never improve. For everything else in life you get what you pay for, why should this board be any different? Alas, paid membership will never happen as members will all of a sudden want to have a say in things (questioning mods, etc.) like shareholders in a public company.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I voted to leave it as it is...I don't do much in the Habanos forum (and I have been here for almost 6 months) as I am just venturing down that path, myself. Maybe come up with a policy that states (in part) that you can access the Habanos forums after 90 days but the moderators reserve the right to extend your probation period if you are not acting in accordance with the existing policies. That way, if you have someone who is a noob to that side of Puff, and they are proving that they are not ready (because of their posts) they get booted for another 90 days...or something.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I voted leave it alone, at first awhile back I was in the extend it camp. Some say it's none of our business but since Tony asked I will answer my Bud!
> 
> I think we reduce the time, make them sign a pledge saying they read the rules and have stiff penalties, 1st boo boo 30 day ban. 2nd 90 day. 3rd permanent! Teach them rather than yell and holler and act all holier than thou. We want people to stay not leave. all I hear is people talking about leaving.
> 
> ...


...I am with Derek...I wish I could bump you for this Dave, perfectly said. I posted a very "noobish" thread in the Habanos section the other day, and Al and Ron both responded wonderfully (just as a note). I am not sure how the others felt but hey, I am a CC NOOB! I will be respectful, courteous and the like...but hey, I don't know anything in this forum. I read things that the FOGs have posted and I gain knowledge...but I will need to ask questions no matter how much of the forum I read. Please be patient with me...for I am Kipp, Noob of Habanos.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't visit the forum that much on the weekend, and wow, it seems like I missed a lot over the past few days. After reading through all the posts in this thread, I have the following thoughts:

1) Increasing the minimum number of posts to gain access to a forum does not make much sense. It just means that you are going to get a lot of people posting worthless statements all over the place trying to get their post count up. I think this does much more harm than good. I like the 100 post rule because it is at least important to know that the members are participating to a certain extent, but an increase seems counter-productive.

2) I REALLY like the idea of a "look but don't touch" period. Allowing access to the forum after 90 days seems to be a good length of time. I would suggest that there should be an additional 60 day observing period before any posting is allowed. A lot of knowledge can be gained by just reading through all the posts. After 60 days of that, I think any member would be prepared to engage in a Habanos discussion.

Those are my thoughts for now. Good to see an open discussion about this!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I like the 90/100 because it gets people to realize that the strength of the community is the wisdom and advice, not the swapping/trading or secret sources. Plenty of other places are shorter, but lack the camaraderie here. Some folks will go bonzo gonzo over Cubans, but people go bonzo gonzo over energy drinks or beenie babies. Making it longer like a 6 month/1 year process would feel a lot like an insider's club feel that seems a bit silly. Trolls will troll, but good people will be good people. We remember the trolls a lot more than the normal interaction we just assume from new people who behave properly. 

I don't want barriers from people having access to community and wisdom, and think three months is enough time for them to calm down. I'd hate for someone who is planning a trip to Mexico or the Virgin Islands and come back with the glass top box thinking they got a steal on Esplendidos who would know better if they would have had the chance to talk here first.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

astripp said:


> Making it longer like a 6 month/1 year process would feel a lot like an insider's club feel that seems a bit silly.....
> 
> I'd hate for someone who is planning a trip to Mexico or the Virgin Islands and come back with the glass top box thinking they got a steal on Esplendidos who would know better if they would have had the chance to talk here first.


Exactly!! Why make certain parts an "old boys' club"? This place is meant for interaction, education and experience, not just NCs but also other cigars. For smokers outside of the US it's actually almost the opposite situation...NCs are pretty hard to find (personal experience - I've only recently been exposed to NCs recently despite ten years of cigar smoking) and it's great to come here and chat about cigars that can be found locally and easily.

I understand the legality issue but I also think the present setup is as good as it'll get (overall).


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This has been a very informative thread.

One thing we all agree on is that our members need to be aware of the rules and best procedures for successful participation in the Habanos Forum. We currently have these in place, with a 'Read the Rules' request, when new members first join Puff, as well as several stickies in this forum.

One suggestion was to have an automatic letter sent to each member when they first gain access here. I've been informed that, 'hopefully soon, we'll be moving to the latest major upgrade of VB'. Once this happens, 'this may be doable and the Admins. can look into a way to custom code this letter'.

In the meantime, please try to guide our members along the right road and remind them of the importance of these stickies.

This one is particularly informative... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...94495-habanos-forum-rules-very-important.html... (of course it is, I assisted in writing it). 

Thanks gentlemen, for all your input. I'm confident, that together we can continue to make Puff the best Cigar Forum on the "web"!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very well put Dave But Puff is already is the Best  So the new software sounds exciting hopefully that will help you mods cut down on your workload. What ever we can do to help just say so and it's done. I know Puff and the Habanos section saved me a ton of money and I still learn daily. 

Thanks


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Dave,
Thanks to all who is listening.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> This has been a very informative thread.
> 
> One thing we all agree on is that our members need to be aware of the rules and best procedures for successful participation in the Habanos Forum. We currently have these in place, with a 'Read the Rules' request, when new members first join Puff, as well as several stickies in this forum.
> 
> ...


Bravo! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, sounds like we've come to the Kumbaya moment.

However, something bothers me. I didn't vote in the poll - I don't really care how admission to the Habanos forum is regulated. Paraphrasing Ron, idiots are _not _like fine cigars - age won't improve them, so 90 days or 90 years may not really weed out the riff-raff.

Now, to what really bothered me:



Blaylock said:


> Also: Be cautious about making "jokes" asking a person to "send you one of those" or "hey, if you don't like them, send them to me." These types of statements could be interpreted the wrong way.


I think that in my time on Puff I've generally shown myself to be respectful to other members. Maybe not always, but generally.

I've been more than usually careful around the Habanos forum, because I can feel the "old guard" mentality around there. I mean no criticism by that comment - it is what it is. And because of the nature of things, I don't have much experience to contribute on that side, and perhaps never will. But I do enjoy reading the conversations and learning what I can, even if it will (quite possibly) never be more than theory for me.

However, if the Habanos forum is a place where the kind of joke quoted above could honestly be misinterpreted, maybe I need to think seriously about not spending time there. If that sort of joke is considered inappropriate in the stuffy boardrooms of the Habanos elite, then maybe my presence in general is inappropriate there, too. And maybe I'm not alone.

I'm not saying any of this out of anger or offense. I'm also saying this without any knowledge of the specific posts that caused Tony to set up this poll. I've spent only minimal time on Puff lately with work and family stuff filling up my days. And maybe that's a good place to write from. If I read a sticky that basically said the Habanos forum is like the airport - don't joke about this, that or the other thing - I'm just likely to figure there's nothing there worth the effort.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am not sure that it was that specific issue, in so many words Mike. I think that people just tire of the same old, lame jokes on every post. I am not sure, but I would venture to guess that some of this came from my first Habano's thread where I asked what I had for sticks and where I should start with them (being new to the forum). 2 people quickly answered (in one form or another) that I should send the cigars to them for testing, proper disposal, ect...it is played out. Now, I know these two very well and have the utmost respect for them as friends and contributors to this site. It just caught me at a bad time...I was asking a legitimate question and was looking for sound, solid advice. Did I (myself) over react? Yeah, probably...but when you are on the forums and you ask a question that is serious in nature, you want serious answers, you know? I kept checking back to see if any of the ISOM Pro's had anything to offer...and I found "send them to me". It was a little disheartening at the time...(again, no offense to either of you brothers...you are friends of the utmost caliber and I value your opinions AND friendship).



Tritones said:


> Well, sounds like we've come to the Kumbaya moment.
> 
> However, something bothers me. I didn't vote in the poll - I don't really care how admission to the Habanos forum is regulated. Paraphrasing Ron, idiots are _not _like fine cigars - age won't improve them, so 90 days or 90 years may not really weed out the riff-raff.
> 
> ...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike,

I personally can't remember a post where you were anything other than respectful. I'm not sure you are reading the context for many of these statements.

We've had a bit of a week. Some posters were way out of line.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes Mike you are a class act like many here at Puff! This poll was put up to try and find a solution. To stop the one percenters we used to call them. When i rode a Harley the small number of those that ruin it for everyone.ainkiller:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Mike,
> 
> *I personally can't remember a post where you were anything other than respectful.* I'm not sure you are reading the context for many of these statements.
> 
> We've had a bit of a week. Some posters were way out of line.


+1. I was lucky enough to meet Mike a few months ago and had the privilege to sit and and enjoy a smoke and drink with him. One of the nicest guys I know here on Puff and anytime he's in the Cincinnati area I'll be glad to meet up with Mike again for another fantastic smoke and drink.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Kipp - I hear what you're saying, and whether or not this was about your post, I can imagine it must be frustrating not to get the answer to your question. Personally, I try to refrain from asshat contributions until after there has been some good discussion, or I'll make a joke as part of a post with whatever good info I can contribute.

My point is that no one reading a sticky will have any idea what led to the warnings written there. In this case, they'll just see a warning about a joke that is unwelcome in the Habanos forum. The exact same joke that everyone (including, I don't doubt, some of the mods and many of the FOGs) has made, and continues to make, all over Puff. For those of us who take our humor seriously, that's kind of like telling us that _we_ aren't welcome in the Habanos forum. If that's the intent, then go for it. If not, then maybe it would be good to rephrase or elaborate a little bit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Kipp - I hear what you're saying, and whether or not this was about your post, I can imagine it must be frustrating not to get the answer to your question. Personally, I try to refrain from asshat contributions until after there has been some good discussion, or I'll make a joke as part of a post with whatever good info I can contribute.
> 
> My point is that no one reading a sticky will have any idea what led to the warnings written there. In this case, they'll just see a warning about a joke that is unwelcome in the Habanos forum. The exact same joke that everyone (including, I don't doubt, some of the mods and many of the FOGs) has made, and continues to make, all over Puff. For those of us who take our humor seriously, that's kind of like telling us that _we_ aren't welcome in the Habanos forum. If that's the intent, then go for it. If not, then maybe it would be good to rephrase or elaborate a little bit.


This has nothing to do with jokes! But more so with the flagrant dis regard of the rules of the Habano's forums! Those rules are very clearly stated!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This has nothing to do with jokes! But more so with the fragrant dis regard of the rules of the Habano's forums! Those rules are very clearly stated!


Umm, Tony...I am going to assume that you meant Flagrant (sp) and not fragrent (smelling strongly). Sorry, but I needed to joke in the non-joking poll.

But I also do agree that you are right and that there are rules and as such, they need to be enforced...like them or not.

I ALSO agree with Mike that the rules sould maybe be a little more clear...it just seems odd having "don't ask for sticks, joking or not" in the threads.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

and I ALSO agree Mike...I don't know anyone who hasn't made that joke...myself included.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. I'm not really bothered for myself - it takes a pretty good bit to bother me on a personal level, and we're nowhere near _that_ neighborhood. I'm just pointing out that there is context to Tony's poll, and to the lines Dave added to the sticky. If you don't really know the context (as I do not), those words can say a lot of different things, depending upon who reads them.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Tritones said:


> I've been more than usually careful around the Habanos forum, because I can feel the "old guard" mentality around there.
> I don't have much experience to contribute on that side, and perhaps never will. But I do enjoy reading the conversations and learning what I can,
> 
> However, if the Habanos forum is a place where the kind of joke quoted above could honestly be misinterpreted, maybe I need to think seriously about not spending time there. If that sort of joke is considered inappropriate in the stuffy boardrooms of the Habanos elite, then maybe my presence in general is inappropriate there, too. And maybe I'm not alone.


This man has expressed what I have felt for some time, but was afraid to speak out. Especially after being banned from the Habanos Forum for what I thought was a Joke. Maybe his statue in PUFF will 'protect' me from any bashing, because we both feel the same way about the Habamos Forum.

In Sum: Even after reading and re-reading the rules, I LOVE THE HABANOS FORUM, I'm just afraid to speak my mind, or give my opinion on it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...94495-habanos-forum-rules-very-important.html
Guys i have read the rules they are clearly stated there is no need to read between the lines!
I personally as many other members here adhere to them, Its real simple its a privilege to be here.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> +One of the nicest guys I know here on Puff and anytime *I'm* in the Cincinnati area I'll be glad to meet up with *David *again for another fantastic smoke and drink.


Right back atcha - in spades.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Mike!

Aight quitting time. 4:55 here and who's with me to go get a drink and light up a cigar? Drinks and sticks on me, take whatever ya want from my collection!

After all the debate, figured everyone could use a drink and a cigar!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> Aight quitting time. 4:55 here and who's with me to go get a drink and light up a cigar? Drinks and sticks on me, take whatever ya want from my collection!
> 
> After all the debate, figured everyone could use a drink and a cigar!


Fausto Robusto on the way home...CORO or RASS tonight...enjoy yours bro!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tritones said:


> ... and to the lines Dave added to the sticky. If you don't really know the context (as I do not), those words can say a lot of different things, depending upon who reads them.


Hi Mike,

I never have a problem changing things or rewording them when they may be misinterpreted by the group. I certainly don't want the Habanos Forum to be perceived as a "stuffy boardroom for the Habanos Elite". If that's the interpretation my words have, then I will be glad to "reword" them or delete them altogether for that matter.

My intentions on the forum, are always and will always, be focused on the effort to improve not alienate.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Well Said Dave thanks!!!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well Said Dave thanks!!!!!


+1.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe it could be argued either way, some people need "more time" but others have proven they could have full access within a few weeks and have already contributed to the forums more than many people do in a whole year (bombs, info, camaraderie, etc.)

so i say leave it, let the mods do their work (modding is very very good on this forum, it's better than any ive ever seen on many of my past forum shenanigans). Even when I broke the rules myself (we're not all perfect!) I though it was handled in a way that avoided any issues, possible misunderstandings, etc etc.)

I've even received "friendly warnings" when i post something that a newer forum member may take the wrong way, and i completely agreed and went back to clarify on my previous post.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

one of the biggest things that bothers me is the whole "send them to me" "JOKE"....

sorry I dont find it a joke or funny....

My 1st bomb I sent out was because they said that "It sounded good and would love to try one"..if I send out a bomb its based on what they havent tried or thier favs.

I know MANY guys here who would send you their last stick if you would enjoy it more then themselves...


We have "Wish Lists" and we have MAW threads and such so the "Send them to me" just makes me grind my teeth...maybe its just me...

and to prove my point...find where I have posted that "Send them to me" phrase and I will send you a 5er from my cooler...

Maybe we need to be a lil more stuffy in the Habanos Lounge.... 



Shawn


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> one of the biggest things that bothers me is the whole "send them to me" "JOKE"....
> 
> sorry I dont find it a joke or funny....
> 
> ...


There you go....layball::rotfl:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

CeeGar said:


> There you go....layball::rotfl:


NICE...but NO CIGAR...BWAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH...eace:

here try this..

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/297101-send-them-me.html#post3350825

Shawn


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> There you go....layball::rotfl:


*+1*



Zogg said:


> so i say leave it, let the mods do their work (modding is very very good on this forum, it's better than any ive ever seen on many of my past forum shenanigans). *Even when I broke the rules myself (we're not all perfect!) I though it was handled in a way that avoided any issues, possible misunderstandings, etc etc.)*


*Exactly...I made a mistake not too long ago...several of the mods jumped right on it and it could have not been handled any better...I am very pleased with how it turned out...*


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> NICE...but NO CIGAR...BWAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH...eace:
> 
> here try this..
> 
> ...


BOOOO!!! :madgrin:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

ssutton219 said:


> one of the biggest things that bothers me is the whole "send them to me" "JOKE"....
> 
> sorry I dont find it a joke or funny....
> 
> ...


i replied to your thread XD


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I know this could get abused as well...but after looking at another thread...maybe we need a "JOKE" smiley? One like the "Welcome", "Ban Me..."...but with it saying "Joke"...as some of the people here on Puff, well, they may not have any funny bones...or as I would call it...COMMON SENSE!

Just thinking...:cowboyic9:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I vote that we get rid of puff poker,

and add a puff therapy program.

Only $200 gameroom cash per hour.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

quo155 said:


> I know this could get abused as well...but after looking at another thread...maybe we need a "JOKE" smiley? One like the "Welcome", "Ban Me..."...but with it saying "Joke"...as some of the people here on Puff, well, they may not have any funny bones...or as I would call it...COMMON SENSE!
> 
> Just thinking...:cowboyic9:


Silly idea! 


:madgrin::rotfl::wave:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

User Name said:


> I vote that we get rid of puff poker,
> 
> and add a puff therapy program.
> 
> Only $200 gameroom cash per hour.


Warren would have no CLUE what do do with himself if there was no puff poker...he wouldn't have any bots to complain about! :kev:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Warren would have no CLUE what do do with himself if there was no puff poker...he wouldn't have any bots to complain about! :kev:


And at that rate I could never afford the therapy. LOL:madgrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

User Name said:


> I vote that we get rid of puff poker,
> 
> and add a puff therapy program.
> 
> Only $200 gameroom cash per hour.


That's a bargain i just dumped over 50 k in an hour!:ballchain:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> And at that rate I could never afford the therapy. LOL:madgrin:


Sure you could don't look now!

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

ssutton219 said:


> Maybe we need to be a lil more stuffy in the Habanos Lounge....


Well, this really is the question, isn't it? Or one of them, at least - but it's a big one.

Stuffy is fine. For some people it's a nourishing way of being in this world, and I wouldn't dream of telling them they need to change.

Stuffy is not something I enjoy. It's not relaxing, nourishing, or even interesting to me, and so it's nothing I would seek out for recreation.

If that's the direction the Habanos forum needs to go in order to maintain an atmosphere that most of its users enjoy, then so be it. If it ever became too stuffy for me to enjoy, I'd just hang out somewhere else on Puff.

That said, I am also a strong believer in compromise, and I think there's lots of room to work things out so everyone gets something they want.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Well, this really is the question, isn't it? Or one of them, at least - but it's a big one.
> 
> Stuffy is fine. For some people it's a nourishing way of being in this world, and I wouldn't dream of telling them they need to change.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't enjoy it stuffy either! Don't really see why it needs to be that way at all! There are mechanism's that can be set into place to only address the offenders. Or those too new and in experienced even after reading or not reading the rules to follow them. Many great suggestions have been posted here! If the poll has showed anything thus far it has showed. That we as brothers can work towards a common goal! I and many others here do what we can to make the Habano's forum comfortable respectful and knowledgeable! This is our little corner of the forum! There is a whole other forum 90% bigger than this. Where rules are more relaxed but in this area rules are rules.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

100,500,5000, it doesn't matter you will still get the people that just run up they're post totals ASAP. If only to get to the Habanos forum. Running the time up would be the better of the two IMHO. :boohoo:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I really wish I could get my butler to read the forums to me so I wouldn't have to put my glasses on cause they bother the mole on my nose.
hwell:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> I really wish I could get my butler to read the forums to me so I wouldn't have to put my glasses on cause they bother the mole on my nose.
> hwell:


Sounds like you need a better butler. I can lend you one of my spares.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Sounds like you need a better butler. I can lend you one of my spares.


You will not turn me into one of those west side elites.:baby:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> You will not turn me into one of those west side elites.:baby:


It's inevitable. You joined me when you let me talk to you.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Silly idea!
> 
> 
> :madgrin::rotfl::wave:


PERFECT!!!

See mods...all problems solved with a smile!

http://www.cool-smiles.com/smiley-that-says-jk-just-kidding


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Peace my brothers calling it a nite!
I love the Habano's Forum and i love all of you!
Glad there were no incidents today!
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Paraphrasing Ron, idiots are _not _like fine cigars - age won't improve them, so 90 days or 90 years may not really weed out the riff-raff.


I think the goal would be to give people enough time to learn how the board acts/reacts, to in effect set the precedent of "this is how you behave".

I agree with you 100% that idiots will be idiots but my thinking is that the longer they have to wait, the quicker they'll get bored and move on to the next website. I know that this is in the most extreme cases, but maybe it's not worth their time to wait just to cause problems.

I have similar thoughts about how the NC side of Puff should be formatted too, but a) it's entirely off-topic and b) it's mostly a reaction to the "true" troublemakers and not those of us (myself included) who have had our words misinterpreted (and I willingly accept blame for the times I was misunderstood, so I'm not assigning blame anywhere else).


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It was meant to be an honest poll no secrets! We are all brothers here comrades in arms! Without that comradely what would the forum be. That's why i started the poll so maybe we could all work together and achieve a common goal. :hug:
> I don't think your vote registered better try again.oke:


I tried to stuff the ballot box and it said I had already voted!
Sure enough......:high5:

On a side note....If your only sticky gets misplaced or replaced, your kitty litter set-up thread that has been viewed 19 and 1/2 thousand hundred times will pick up the slack for you.
:boink:back atcha :smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> I tried to stuff the ballot box and it said I had already voted!
> Sure enough......:high5:
> 
> On a side note....If your only sticky gets misplaced or replaced, your kitty litter set-up thread that has been viewed 19 and 1/2 thousand hundred times will pick up the slack for you.
> :boink:back atcha :smile:


Yes i guess everything is a compromise!
:decision::decision::decision::decision::decision:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

It seems that part of the issue is that apparently there is an unwritten rule that the CC forums are supposed to be more "mature" and professional. If that's the case, it should be written so people joining in know this. This forum as a whole has a lot of good-natured off-topic banter in threads, it's part of the appeal of Puff...but if it's looked down upon in this section, which is perfectly fine by me, then somehow you need to inform people of that before they post.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Brian
You make a great point.
No one want to loose the "light hearted" random post.The hard part is when you
put 6 or 7 back to back, it can turns into a "hijack" . 
That along with the comically intended "send me your stick",can get old.
I really think that if posters treated the thread as if *they* were the *OP*, our problems would be minimal.


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

I know this is mentioned before...

There is a firearm forum I am a member which you have to request to have permission to certian sections. I think this is effective.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Brian
> You make a great point.
> No one want to loose the "light hearted" random post.The hard part is when you
> put 6 or 7 back to back, it can turns into a "hijack" .
> ...


Agreed! Although, personally... I kind of like the idea of this section being a little less casual. It makes searching a bit tedious, believe me, and with the number of CCs that are already difficult to find info on...I don't even try anymore.  I'm sure I'm not alone there. That's actually why I don't post nearly as much here as in other sections.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Brian
I don't want this to go sideways, but I think we can keep everything casual. It should be an atmosphere that one doesn't feel they need to "search". The only issues as of late has been the discussion of sources,
PMing members for sources and the "send me your cigars"...I think you can have one without the other.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Brian
> I don't want this to go sideways, but I think we can keep everything casual. It should be an atmosphere that one doesn't feel they need to "search". The only issues as of late has been the discussion of sources,
> PMing members for sources and the "send me your cigars"...I think you can have one without the other.


Well some of us like to search  , I'd honestly rather find the information myself than ask for it. I don't think anyone has ever given the impression at Puff that you need to search for everything...my point was that it would make searching easier. Playful banter is fun and all but not when you're searching for legitimate information.  I'm all for this section being a little more serious, that doesn't mean I want it to be a hostile, no-fun zone, but asking to limit the banter wouldn't be a bad thing, in my opinion. 

I also don't think that you were the one that said that this section should be more dignified but I'm glad we're still talking about it. Whatever we can do to raise points to consider and let others know that some of the stuff that might annoy some, without hurting feelings, is a good thing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I think the fact remains that there are some who come here for sources and nothing else! The rules of the forum are then broken. P.S we all suffer call it ignorance call it inexperience call it selfishness. I still say a longer probationary period for new members is a good thing. Those that say the long times may scare members away. I say any one that really wants to learn and contribute will make the effort. What if these constant disturbances make all the older wiser members leave! What will the Habano's section be then. Its like a union the strength and leadership and knowledge come from all the members who participate. I still like Ron's idea best , I also like Bulls and a couple of others. I think there is an answer to be found. The forum is split so just as many who want it to stay the way it is want it to change! I wish i had the answer but i don't. My hats off to all you Gentleman that stepped up and voted and voiced your opinion! That's what Puff is all about IMHO!:dude::beerchug::clap2:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Tony,

I don't want to drag your post off subject so if you feel like this is too far off topic please feel free to let me know and I will ask a mod to delete.



I do believe like others have said before that this side of the forum is a little more strict that the other non cuban side. I definitey dont mean that in a negative way, and is no way an insult. But people who come on from the other side are used to a much more laid back enviroment. Then when they get to this side the rules are enforced a little more heavy. I could see where it would be a hard adjustment to make if a person does not read, and understand the rules before jumping in head over heels. But I gotta say the guys on this side of the forums are some of the most helpful people on the site, if you treat them with respect. The solution I read about being able to see this side of the forum but not post for a certain period of time seems to me to be very practical. That would give people the chance to read, understand, and just get a feel for the appropiate way to act when posting on the Habano's side of the forum.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tony
Thanks for the thread brother!

T.W. Bro you said....
The solution I read about being able to see this side of the forum but not post for a certain period of time seems to me to be very practical. That would give people the chance to read, understand, and just get a feel for the appropiate way to act when posting on the Habano's side of the forum.



This sounds very practical and way to good for me to have thought of it. I like this idea. no matter who thought of it. I am glad we are talking about this. I recently told someone while cleaning out pm's I was shocked at how many strangers were asking for sources and such.

Thanks


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I think we reduce the time, make them sign a pledge saying they read the rules and have stiff penalties, 1st boo boo 30 day ban. 2nd 90 day. 3rd permanent! Teach them rather than yell and holler and act all holier than thou. We want people to stay not leave. all I hear is people talking about leaving.
> Dave :dunno:


I'm with smelvis on this one. Simply extending things out will not solve the problem. And as Shuckins said, morons will be morons (or something to that efefct.) I am a new guy. I got access at 100 posts and 90 days. I understand the ramifications of breaking the rules. But I am a military man, and understand getting my @$$ whooped for doing stupid SH**... It's all about personality when it comes to items like this. Some people have character and won't ask another guy, "Where can I buy CC's? Can I buy CC's off of you?"

RG won't do anything different either. There is someone who has 1 post on the forum and has an RG of 96. While he is a Marine who just returned from the desert, the RG is not indicative of how much he has interacted with others on Puff...

All I know is I don't want this section to go away, because I am reading it daily and trying to learn as much as I can. Ban the MFers who don't respect what this site is all about!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> Tony,
> 
> I don't want to drag your post off subject so if you feel like this is too far off topic please feel free to let me know and I will ask a mod to delete.
> 
> I do believe like others have said before that this side of the forum is a little more strict that the other non cuban side. I definitey dont mean that in a negative way, and is no way an insult. But people who come on from the other side are used to a much more laid back enviroment. Then when they get to this side the rules are enforced a little more heavy. I could see where it would be a hard adjustment to make if a person does not read, and understand the rules before jumping in head over heels. But I gotta say the guys on this side of the forums are some of the most helpful people on the site, if you treat them with respect. The solution I read about being able to see this side of the forum but not post for a certain period of time seems to me to be very practical. That would give people the chance to read, understand, and just get a feel for the appropiate way to act when posting on the Habano's side of the forum.





smelvis said:


> Tony
> Thanks for the thread brother!
> 
> T.W. Bro you said....
> ...


Thanks guys for your thoughts all you contribute to PUFF!
I think if we had more here like you no problems would exist!
Peace and may GOD bless!


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

While I've only recently gained access to this part of the forum myself, I would have had absolutely no problem with the 6 month/ 500 post rule. I agree that it would promote more "forum maturity" in this section.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

All the newbies to the section should read this!!!!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-habanos-introduction-thread.html#post3363988
That's the way to do it!
Ooops there it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yo:


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

While I am new to the Habanos section of Puff, I would have been perfectly OK with waiting additional time to be able to post in this section of the forum.

- I agree with most that increasing post count doesnt do anything but clutter up the other sections off puff with posts of no importance. 
- I think that the best idea I have seen is that once access is gained there is yet another time frame where posting is not allowed and you are only allowed to view content. Unfortunatly, this wont prevent PMs. 
- I dont think that it should be clearly defined to new Puff members what the time frame is to gain access to the Habanos section. If they dont know how long they have to wait it is less likely that people will hang around just to gain access to it.
- I also agree that an automatic email be sent to a member once access is given to the Habanos section.
- This is my personal idea for attempting to verify people have read the necassary Habanos Sticky's. Implement some type of quiz regarding the info that are in the Sticky pages. Im not sure if that is an option that will be availble in the new VB that is being implemented. 

I think in the end it really boils down to respect. If you show respect, you'll get respect. 

I would hate to lose access to this section of the forums if the timeframe was changed but would understand if the decision is made to extend the time required to get into the Habanos section.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Another good thing I think is if people could read the stickies before they can access the Habanos section. I remember when I was new, staying in the NC section, thinking once I gain access to the Habanos section I would be able to verify sources before putting my first order. When I did gain access and read the stickies, I quickly changed my mind.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Another good thing I think is if people could read the stickies before they can access the Habanos section. I remember when I was new, staying in the NC section, thinking once I gain access to the Habanos section I would be able to verify sources before putting my first order. When I did gain access and read the stickies, I quickly changed my mind.


Same here. There should be a mandatory read, I know there is an option for it in vbulletin...where you have to go to a thread before you can access the forums, an instant redirect. Then what would be nice is a timer, like they do with ads, where you have no option but to sit and wait...AND READ.

If you read the stickies, you shouldn't have an issue with forum etiquette. Maybe even a "words of advice" page from some of the more respected members. That may even be a bit more personal and the informality may help keep people from skimming over the information.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

If my time here has shown me anything! It has shown me that rules or no rules! There are some great BOTL here at the Habano's forum! I mean i love Puff the whole forum is great! But for me this section is where i hang my hat!
:drinking::drinking::drinking::drinking::drinking:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

With all that has gone on here in the past several weeks! A member has just P.M ed me asking for sources! I mean with all the references to the sticky's! What to do and not do! I have never seen him around has been here long enough to get into this section. Not long enough to make friends or at least get to know any of us over here! This guy just marches right up and pops his cherry by breaking one of the most important rules. My response to him was a link to the threads on what members to the Habano's forums should and should not do. Sadly i don't think he will even read them!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> With all that has gone on here in the past several weeks! A member has just P.M ed me asking for sources! I mean with all the references to the sticky's! What to do and not do! I have never seen him around has been here long enough to get into this section. Not long enough to make friends or at least get to know any of us over here! This guy just marches right up and pops his cherry by breaking one of the most important rules. My response to him was a link to the threads on what members to the Habano's forums should and should not do. Sadly i don't think he will even read them!


Tony, that is unbelieveable. IT just goes to show some people are so blinded by their own wants, that they miss all the obvious signs around them. It has been made very obvious, multiple times that sources are not going to be given up to these guys simply cause they PM a FOG and ask for it, yet somehow they either didn't care or didn't take time to read the multiple posts about it.

It's as simple as this (at least it is to me) we DO NOT need those kind of people here, if they cant follow rules or even be bothered to read and understand the posts then they IMHO are a cancer to such a positive place and are simply taking up space.

Harsh I know but it's just how I feel.

T.W.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> Tony, that is unbelieveable. IT just goes to show some people are so blinded by their own wants, that they miss all the obvious signs around them. It has been made very obvious, multiple times that sources are not going to be given up to these guys simply cause they PM a FOG and ask for it, yet somehow they either didn't care or didn't take time to read the multiple posts about it.
> 
> It's as simple as this (at least it is to me) we DO NOT need those kind of people here, if they cant follow rules or even be bothered to read and understand the posts then they IMHO are a cancer to such a positive place and are simply taking up space.
> 
> ...


I don't think your words are harsh at all! As a matter of fact i am sick of these P.M.'S personally! For the first time in my tenure here i have reported it to the Mod team. :lever:They will deal with him i am sure. And i will continue to turn these P.M's over to the Mods as necessary!:typing: If i don't know you you have no right to ask me to break the rules of the forum! For those that are friends you know my door is always open!:drinking:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm 100% behind you on this one Tony.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> I'm 100% behind you on this one Tony.


Yep - for what it's worth, I am too.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Folks need to remember that there is
ZERO tolerance for breaking the "PM'ing for sources rule"



Let's make an effort to keep this on topic......


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> With all that has gone on here in the past several weeks! A member has just P.M ed me asking for sources! I mean with all the references to the sticky's! What to do and not do! I have never seen him around has been here long enough to get into this section. Not long enough to make friends or at least get to know any of us over here! This guy just marches right up and pops his cherry by breaking one of the most important rules. My response to him was a link to the threads on what members to the Habano's forums should and should not do. Sadly i don't think he will even read them!


Tony, I am so sorry to hear about that but I know you did the right (& best) thing...hand it over to the mods! I know they can handle it because we have the best team here!

Bull, thanks for reopening this brother!!! +RG


----------

